# Company Layoffs



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

My company is laying people off as I type this.

I've gotta admit, I'm kinda nervous. I don't think I'd be on the first list of cuts, but it doesn't bode well for the longer term.

Hopefully I'll still have a job at the end of the day.

Just had to vent.

Hope everyone else is having a better day than I am. 

-w


----------



## Geoff (Oct 10, 2008)

I got caught up in it in June when my startup company went on the rocks.  This isn't a particularly good time to be unemployed.  I'm fortunate that I was renting in the flatlands.  I was uneasy about the housing bubble and decided to sit it out.  I've now collapsed my life to my Killington place.  It's paid for so my only housing costs are property tax and condo fees.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

5 people on the list today, and it doesn't include me my boss says... so safe for now.

I too was uneasy about the housing bubble and have been renting for that reason. Hopefully I can come out the other side of this crazyness intact and can start looking at buying something.

-w


----------



## andyzee (Oct 10, 2008)

Times are bad, wish you the best of luck.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 10, 2008)

I know the feeling they laid a few people off here a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 10, 2008)

Rumors are that my company will be announcing lay offs next week. :???:


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2008)

Also in state of job insecurity. Wait and see.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2008)

Not excited about becoming the newest employee soon...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm hearing the same thing at my company. Yesterday the company announced a major restructuring in my division.  My very first boss was let go.  Sad to see someone I admired for 10 years to go that way.  He's been in the game for 30 years, so I have no doubts that he'll land ok,  My team is very worried.  I'm trying to impress on them the importance of still hitting their project deadlines and goals is even more important now so when questions get asked where's the dead weight, no one is looking at my department.  I don't really think I'm on the chopping block, I kinda have a nice niche with the company right now and I make them lots of $$$


----------



## andyzee (Oct 10, 2008)

Hear layoffs to start next week, bad. On the flip side, in an effort to save money, the company is looking at have people work from home more, good! Just gotta make it past layoffs.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2008)

We're doing well for now. Not to say it would "never" happen, but things are pretty solid here. I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

Just found out, one of the guys they laid off just had radiation therapy for prostate cancer.

That's pretty harsh.

I'm sure that guy could use health insurance right about now.

-w


----------



## Glenn (Oct 10, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just found out, one of the guys they laid off just had radiation therapy for prostate cancer.
> 
> That's pretty harsh.
> 
> ...




That's really rough. With a layoff, they'll probably offer him some type of package. They my continue his benefits for x number of months.


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2008)

Glenn said:


> We're doing well for now. Not to say it would "never" happen, but things are pretty solid here. I'm very thankful for that.


Actually, the insecurity is b/c my co is doing so well we acquired another. But most of the resulting management seems to be coming from that side...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

We just had a company meeting.

The general report from senior management was "company is fine, we've got very little debt, lots of cash in the bank, we just decided to put some longer term projects on hold and see what happens with the credit markets, unfortunately we had to cut some people from those long term projects, but we're still sound and making money."

I'd like to believe them.

We'll see what time brings.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

WJenness said:


> My company is laying people off as I type this.
> 
> I've gotta admit, I'm kinda nervous. I don't think I'd be on the first list of cuts, but it doesn't bode well for the longer term.
> 
> ...



Wow..good luck..what industry are you in???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just found out, one of the guys they laid off just had radiation therapy for prostate cancer.
> 
> That's pretty harsh.
> 
> ...



Yikes but corporate America doesn't know what empathy is...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 10, 2008)

WJenness said:


> We just had a company meeting.
> 
> The general report from senior management was "company is fine, we've got very little debt, lots of cash in the bank, we just decided to put some longer term projects on hold and see what happens with the credit markets, unfortunately we had to cut some people from those long term projects, but we're still sound and making money."
> 
> ...



Hope it works out for you  !!


----------



## playoutside (Oct 10, 2008)

These are tough times indeed and anything can happen. I have been through the layoff cycle too many times when I was a director and had to let people go during tough economic phases. It's a lousy experience all around. When a layoff was done, those left behind who still have jobs would typically have a rough time. Some things to keep in mind while you still have a job:

deal with the things you can control (guessing who and when the next layoff happens will not help you and is not in your control)
stay away from the rumor mill, it'll make you nuts
keep your house in order (update your resume, keep your network alive, don't live beyond your means)
put your head down and do your best work
support your peers, but recognize if you work with someone toxic. if you do, minimize the time with them or you'll drown in their swill
try not to believe you are next in line for a layoff or indispensible -- neither are likely true
Sorry if any of these sound insensitive. They are not meant that way. It's just the kind of things I would tell my teams to help them stay focused and ride out the storm.

For anyone who gets caught in a layoff, you will survive, you may have a bumpy ride while you seek a new position, and in the end the change will likely do you good. I've taken this route myself. I skied last winter on the company and now work for myself again which is a great thing for me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2008)

playoutside said:


> These are tough times indeed and anything can happen. I have been through the layoff cycle too many times when I was a director and had to let people go during tough economic phases. It's a lousy experience all around. When a layoff was done, those left behind who still have jobs would typically have a rough time. Some things to keep in mind while you still have a job:
> 
> deal with the things you can control (guessing who and when the next layoff happens will not help you and is not in your control)
> stay away from the rumor mill, it'll make you nuts
> ...



Nicely spoken!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 10, 2008)

My company's gone through a voluntary separation package phase, and there are rumors of layoffs. I think the last time they laid people off was in the late 80's. I'm not too worried about myself, both because of my abilities and because we're pretty heavily into some development programs and understaffed as it is, but it would suck to see any of my friends laid off. Especially my roommate, given that we just moved into the condo he just bought.

Of course, the board just upped the dividend. But, hey.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

playoutside said:


> These are tough times indeed and anything can happen. I have been through the layoff cycle too many times when I was a director and had to let people go during tough economic phases. It's a lousy experience all around. When a layoff was done, those left behind who still have jobs would typically have a rough time. Some things to keep in mind while you still have a job:
> 
> deal with the things you can control (guessing who and when the next layoff happens will not help you and is not in your control)
> stay away from the rumor mill, it'll make you nuts
> ...



This all makes perfect sense, and it is exactly my intent. Survived today fine, and as far as I can tell, it only ended up being three people, two of which (at least) were known around the office as under performing people. One other person retired today (planned for a couple months) and someone else had put their notice in earlier in the week of their own volition, so it appears the 5 was really 3, and two of which were destined to go anyway... so I'm not worried as much now, but I'm still going to follow the above course of action.

Thanks for letting me vent and offering advice everybody, I appreciate it.

-w


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 11, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just found out, one of the guys they laid off just had radiation therapy for prostate cancer.
> 
> That's pretty harsh.
> 
> ...



He should have the company insurance for at least 18 months after layoff, some states it's legally mandated.


----------



## playoutside (Oct 11, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> He should have the company insurance for at least 18 months after layoff, some states it's legally mandated.


 
It's a federal law referred to as COBRA. It keeps you covered but the price can be high -- especially to cover a family. Under COBRA you remain part of the group plan you belonged to as an employee, but you pay your contribution and the amount that the company had paid. Additionally companies are allowed to add a small administrative fee.


----------



## Terry (Oct 11, 2008)

I have been told that if we have layoffs, I will be the last to go. Of course I am the only employee so I don't know how much security that gives me LOL!


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 11, 2008)

Funny, some of the factories in our area have been paring back in a huge way, while another one is expanding.  The one that is expanding is bringing their production back to MI from Mexico.  Reason:  lack of quality control in Mexico and huge shipping costs, due to fuel surcharges.  

The area where our company has soared this season (and last year as well) is agriculture.  Milk prices went up, so the farmers were building, regulations said that they had to expand manure pits before adding cows to the herd, or adding on to barns.  Soooooo, we spent two years building manure pits and are working on barn additions this summer.  
If you want a job, come to michigan and I'll get you in on a job where you're guaranteed to have you hands on tits daily!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2008)

playoutside said:


> It's a federal law referred to as COBRA. It keeps you covered but the price can be high -- especially to cover a family. Under COBRA you remain part of the group plan you belonged to as an employee, but you pay your contribution and the amount that the company had paid. Additionally companies are allowed to add a small administrative fee.



2% administrative fee is what companies can add. We farmed ours out to our insurance carrier: We fill out the paperwork, if the employee elects coverage, they pay the carrier directly. The rate is what the company pays for a monthly plus that 2% fee. Yes, it can get rather pricey if you have an entire family on the plan. 

We're fortunate that we don't have to do layoffs that often. But when we do, we usually try to give the person a few months of benefit coverage so they can get back on their feet again. Separation of employment is a tough thing to deal with, no matter what the situation. It's always best to let folks leave with a certain amount of dignity as respect.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Oct 11, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just found out, one of the guys they laid off just had radiation therapy for prostate cancer.
> I'm sure that guy could use health insurance right about now.



He should be entitled to COBRA benefits.

Been there.

Expensive but necessary until something else comes along job wise.....


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2008)

hrstrat57 said:


> He should be entitled to COBRA benefits.
> 
> Been there.
> 
> Expensive but necessary until something else comes along job wise.....



Expensive yes, when you get your unemployment you can choose how to spend it. Either COBRA or food and rent


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2008)

I work for AT&T. 

Layoffs are a normal part of our everyday existence here. Just wiped-out 60 in Meriden this week, and we're "re-structuring" and "re-organizing" which means my favorite, "Right-Sizing!"

Yep, more to come....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 11, 2008)

rightsizing , downsizing , re-structuring , re-organizing , re-engineering = corpspeak for DUMBSIZING


----------



## Geoff (Oct 11, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just found out, one of the guys they laid off just had radiation therapy for prostate cancer.
> 
> That's pretty harsh.
> 
> ...



That also might be a major lawsuit.  At most companies, employees with health issues are untouchable during a layoff.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> rightsizing , downsizing , re-structuring , re-organizing , re-engineering = corpspeak for DUMBSIZING



Corpspeak for Slave Driving.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> "re-structuring" and "re-organizing" which means my favorite, "Right-Sizing!"
> 
> Yep, more to come....





Warp Daddy said:


> rightsizing , downsizing , re-structuring , re-organizing , re-engineering = corpspeak for DUMBSIZING





andyzee said:


> Corpspeak for Slave Driving.



Where I work it's called "Lean Manufacturing". I think that means layoff production workers until you're down to a skeleton crew then hire a boatload of nonproduction employees to walk around all day looking for the last bit of fat that can be trimmed. 

Then if all else fails build a plant in Mexico.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 11, 2008)

I can say my owner is a smart cookie----2 yrs ago he had 8 dealerships and all the employees that come along with such a beast. He just sold the last one which brings us down to just 2, both in the same location making it very easy to manage. Like all all other biz there's a lot of "trimming" going on. Scary


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

Job loss is an area I think about more and more each day myself.  My job is selling products that only the top 2% of restaurants in the country could afford to buy or more properly stated have a facility and culinary talent to sell at a profit.  2%. Fine Dining restaurants.  20% of my customers are ahead of last year, 30% flat and 50% down in gross dollars.  My budget is more than double what it was last year as it is only year two for the territory and I beat the first year numbers by 10%, so the budget was made with 'great faith' in me.  It's a struggle as everyone is tightening up their budgets and I don't have the ability to seek out the other 98% of restaurants or hell even 20% more in the market  To make matters more challenging the cost of what I'm selling has increased 20%, yet I'm being challenged to sell it at a 3% higher profit margin than year one.

The winter is my slow season business wise.  I'm praying things don't get worse with job losses and restricted credit and that inflation stops such that people will spend at their current rate with my customers.  In other words, I'm hoping it's low water right now, yet my feelings/study of the market says it's going to get worse before it gets better.  

I'm plugging along, but I'm feverishly paying down any debt I have and saving as much as I can suc that I'm as prepared as I can possibly be in case the worst possible case scenarios play out for me.  I'm glad the lift ticket portion of my season is 70% paid for already.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 12, 2008)

"I'm plugging along, but I'm feverishly paying down any debt I have and saving as much as I can " deadheadskier

That's a good strategy and one that will be fruitful even when the market bounces back -- Keep your chin up !!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2008)

Geoff said:


> That also might be a major lawsuit.  At most companies, employees with health issues are untouchable during a layoff.



Hope that's right, I'd be totally screwed if I lost my job right now. I only owe money on my house and a little on plastic that will be paid off in a month or two. Car is paid off and there's nothing else but the usually monthly bills. Still with all that's going on I will have to sell my house to move closer to my sister-in-law to help with the kids. I'm going to loose a huge chunk of cash on the house. I'm probably even or more likely upside down on the mortgage right now. If my wife wasn't sick we'd have stayed put and rode this out in the house.

My company has been doing well and we just bought out a competitor, but most of the deals for the next year are signed in the 4th quarter. If this quarter really bombs, I see layoffs in the new year. (saw this happen back in 2001/2) Regardless of the reassuring emails they send out about the company finances.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 13, 2008)

My company laid off about 315 on October 1st.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 13, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> My company laid off about 315 on October 1st.



Yea, but you work for an airline, isn't it standard procedure to lay off a bunch of folks every quarter? ;-) :razz:


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> yea, but you work for an airline, isn't it standard procedure to * file chapter 11 and then *lay off a bunch of folks every quarter? ;-) :razz:



ftfy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

I just found out that the VP of Business Operations and a Sr. Accounting Manager got let go today.  Rumor central says the VP of Engineering also got let go (my boss's boss) but I can't confirm that.  It would really suck if that was true.  It's kinda sad, because I've known those guys for a really long time


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I just found out that the VP of Business Operations and a Sr. Accounting Manager got let go today.  Rumor central says the VP of Engineering also got let go (my boss's boss) but I can't confirm that.  It would really suck if that was true.  It's kinda sad, because I've known those guys for a really long time



How large is the company you work for..it sounds pretty big if your boss's boss isn't even the President..


----------



## andyzee (Oct 17, 2008)

My company laid off 11000 this past Wednesday, I wasn't one of them. Told we're safe for now and no immediate plans for more, but that could change at any time.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How large is the company you work for..it sounds pretty big if your boss's boss isn't even the President..



Well he is/was the VP of Engineering.  He reports the the Senior VP of Operations who reports to the President of the Division.

With ~80,000 employees, our structure is difficult for to understand at times.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> With ~80,000 employees, our structure is difficult for to understand at times.



Oracle???


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Oracle???


Nah


----------



## mondeo (Oct 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How large is the company you work for..it sounds pretty big if your boss's boss isn't even the President..



My boss's boss's boss's boss is a VP. I used to have one more boss in there. We have 4-5 Presidents, I think. And that's not even at the corporate level.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

mondeo said:


> My boss's boss's boss's boss is a VP. I used to have one more boss in there. We have 4-5 Presidents, I think. And that's not even at the corporate level.



I used to be in your shoes, until some idiot made me a boss. 
I know hardly anyone at corporate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well he is/was the VP of Engineering.  He reports the the Senior VP of Operations who reports to the President of the Division.
> 
> With ~80,000 employees, our structure is difficult for to understand at times.



Wow that is a huge company..when I think of large companies I think of like a couple hundred employees..lol..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, it's kinda cool when you've been talking to someone on the phone for several years and then finally meet them in person.

My wife's company is about 120 including the warehouse .  She told me they let go 4 in the purchasing department today.


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, it's kinda cool when you've been talking to someone on the phone for several years and then finally meet them in person.
> 
> My wife's company is about 120 including the warehouse .  She told me they let go 4 in the purchasing department today.



I hear ya. My boss and I are both at the same level, Area Manager. His boss is a Director, then VP then Pres. then group VP, Senior VP, CEO.

~230,000 and dropping


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

It looks like the VP of Eng is still with us, at least for now.  4 Engineers in the lab were told to find other jobs in 60 days or they are done.

Sucks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> It looks like the VP of Eng is still with us, at least for now.  4 Engineers in the lab were told to find other jobs in 60 days or they are done.
> 
> Sucks.



At least your company has the financial ability and decency to give these guys a two month notice.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> It looks like the VP of Eng is still with us, at least for now.  4 Engineers in the lab were told to find other jobs in 60 days or they are done.
> 
> Sucks.



Wow 60 days notice..IMHO..those 4 engineers could do more harm than good in the next 60 days being there..Is severance pay a thing of the past?  I remember when Air Products did massive layouts the severance packages were pretty generous..like 2 weeks pay for every year at the company.  Reading about this makes me want to squirrel away as much money as possible..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow 60 days notice..IMHO..those 4 engineers could do more harm than good in the next 60 days being there..Is severance pay a thing of the past?  I remember when Air Products did massive layouts the severance packages were pretty generous..like 2 weeks pay for every year at the company.  Reading about this makes me want to squirrel away as much money as possible..


They were lab engineers, with no real access to production equipment.  But their knowledge base is pretty scary.  I just heard about 3 more, all at the division level.  I didn't know two of them, but the third guy was a real a-hole to work with.

Morale is tanking big time around here. Everyone is walking on eggshells.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

My boss just told me over 20 people got it today in the division office.  This really blows.


----------



## hardline (Oct 20, 2008)

all the guys we have that freelance for us know in winter know i scale back project in winter. most i set up with tech jobs at other venues for the winter. two guys work on cruise ships. other guys do side jobs and i let them do their purchasing through me. it seems to work for everyone.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been at this for 10 years now and today was the first time I've ever seen real cutbacks in engineering so I was freaking out a bit.  Over all I think I'll make the cut.  I also heard there's more to come this week.


----------



## dmc (Oct 20, 2008)

We lost a few from our company last week...    Tightening the belt...


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 20, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> At least your company has the financial ability and decency to give these guys a two month notice.



I don't know how the laws are in NJ but in Ma an employer has to give notice or severance if they layoff a certain percentage of employees. In July my employer laid off a huge chunk of the workforce and made it sound like they were giving severance out of the goodness of their heart. They waited till the next quarter to layoff more but it wasn't enough people so they didn't give severance.


----------



## hardline (Oct 21, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I don't know how the laws are in NJ but in Ma an employer has to give notice or severance if they layoff a certain percentage of employees. In July my employer laid off a huge chunk of the workforce and made it sound like they were giving severance out of the goodness of their heart. They waited till the next quarter to layoff more but it wasn't enough people so they didn't give severance.



law like that scare the hell out of me as a small bussiness owner. hopefully the bracketing for the total amount of employees. laws like that are almost as bad as me having to carry a WC policy i every state i have people working in.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

There was an email that said something like 90 or 95% if the company won't be affected.  I did hear some news late last night that accounting, marketing and the project managers will be taking the biggest hits.


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2008)

Got my restructure letter today...

Interesting... Doesn't really mess with me...  But turns up the heat on others to perform...


----------



## snoseek (Oct 21, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Go into Nuclear Engineering .. Nuc power plant construction is about to start in a big way again in the near future .. there is going to be a large demand for start-up engineers in all disciplines ...



Yeah I would imagine that there is a big future in alternative energy


----------



## air0rmc (Oct 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Funny, some of the factories in our area have been paring back in a huge way, while another one is expanding.  The one that is expanding is bringing their production back to MI from Mexico.  Reason:  lack of quality control in Mexico and huge shipping costs, due to fuel surcharges.
> 
> The area where our company has soared this season (and last year as well) is agriculture.  Milk prices went up, so the farmers were building, regulations said that they had to expand manure pits before adding cows to the herd, or adding on to barns.  Soooooo, we spent two years building manure pits and are working on barn additions this summer.
> If you want a job, come to michigan and I'll get you in on a job where you're guaranteed to have you hands on tits daily!


Treckchick that is a good line.....I use to be a dairy farmer and have used it many times....! Unfortunately we just cx are plans to go snowmobiling in "meechigan" ,I always wanted to ride the UP.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> law like that scare the hell out of me as a small bussiness owner. hopefully the bracketing for the total amount of employees. laws like that are almost as bad as me having to carry a WC policy i every state i have people working in.



There's a whole side to separation of employment (layoffs, discharges, retiring...whathaveyou) that people just don't see. There are a lot of laws and regulations to comply with. I feel your pain!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I've completed phase 1of the project that held my job on the line this morning.  We performed the system integrations testing, and although we had some bumps in the road, we got the testing done in just over an hour longer then we expected.

The next big dates for my project will be 10/28 for the final test and 11/17 when phase 2 needs to be ready.  After that I've got 3 months to get phase 3 on-line. 
 Phase 1 represented the most complicated pieces and challenges to overcome, so it's all downhill from here. 

I got a nice thank you from the new VP of Engineering(and the old).  I feel better (safer) for now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, I've completed phase 1of the project that held my job on the line this morning.  We performed the system integrations testing, and although we had some bumps in the road, we got the testing done in just over an hour longer then we expected.
> 
> The next big dates for my project will be 10/28 for the final test and 11/17 when phase 2 needs to be ready.  After that I've got 3 months to get phase 3 on-line.
> Phase 1 represented the most complicated pieces and challenges to overcome, so it's all downhill from here.
> ...



 Nice !!!  Relax an enjoy this moment


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Well, I've completed phase 1of the project that held my job on the line this morning.  We performed the system integrations testing, and although we had some bumps in the road, we got the testing done in just over an hour longer then we expected.
> 
> The next big dates for my project will be 10/28 for the final test and 11/17 when phase 2 needs to be ready.  After that I've got 3 months to get phase 3 on-line.
> Phase 1 represented the most complicated pieces and challenges to overcome, so it's all downhill from here.
> ...



Good for you!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 24, 2008)

Rumors are flying around that 15-20 (about 10% of the company) people are going to get the ax next Friday... I hope it won't be me... I don't think it will be, but I'm not sure if that's me being objective or hopeful... Looks like my planned day at SR isn't going to happen. I want to be there to find out if I have a job or not, and if I do, I'll have a lot of work collecting computers and disabling user accounts... wish me luck guys.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice !!!  Relax an enjoy this moment





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Good for you!!!!


Thanks Folks! :beer:

I've gotten an additional email from more corporate folks thanking me and my team for a job well done.  I can't even believe this.  In 10 years, I've never gotten an email from anyone in corporate like this.

I've been working my team like dogs for the past month on this project and I hope our success has shielded us for the current round of layoffs.  I've also given each of my employees who worked on this an extra day off with pay as a reward.

Perhaps I'll smoke them some ribs next week as well.  Hmmm I see another TR to drive Dr Jeff nuts after 11 :grin:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Rumors are flying around that 15-20 (about 10% of the company) people are going to get the ax next Friday... I hope it won't be me... I don't think it will be, but I'm not sure if that's me being objective or hopeful... Looks like my planned day at SR isn't going to happen. I want to be there to find out if I have a job or not, and if I do, I'll have a lot of work collecting computers and disabling user accounts... wish me luck guys.
> 
> -w



keep the faith brotha.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> keep the faith brotha.



+1


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Rumors are flying around that 15-20 (about 10% of the company) people are going to get the ax next Friday... I hope it won't be me... I don't think it will be, but I'm not sure if that's me being objective or hopeful... Looks like my planned day at SR isn't going to happen. I want to be there to find out if I have a job or not, and if I do, I'll have a lot of work collecting computers and disabling user accounts... wish me luck guys.
> 
> -w



Sure hope it works out for you  !
Warp


----------



## Paul (Oct 25, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Rumors are flying around that 15-20 (about 10% of the company) people are going to get the ax next Friday... I hope it won't be me... I don't think it will be, but I'm not sure if that's me being objective or hopeful... Looks like my planned day at SR isn't going to happen. I want to be there to find out if I have a job or not, and if I do, I'll have a lot of work collecting computers and disabling user accounts... wish me luck guys.
> 
> -w



Good luck Dub


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2008)

The bad news: I was wrong on the timetable, layoffs are happening today.
The really bad news: It is around 20 people.
The good news: The fact that my boss told me about it because he'll need my help collecting PCs and disabling accounts probably means I'm safe.

Gonna be a wild ride today.

One of the guys who is probably going to go previously had his cube all decked out for Halloween, he came in over the weekend and took it all down... except for the grim reaper in the corner... Knowing him, he left that there on purpose.

-w


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> The bad news: I was wrong on the timetable, layoffs are happening today.
> The really bad news: It is around 20 people.
> The good news: The fact that my boss told me about it because he'll need my help collecting PCs and disabling accounts probably means I'm safe.
> 
> ...



It sucks being on either side of the layoff.  The survivors are left feeling guilty before the hung, and afterwards you get all their work to do too.  It sucks being the boss who's told to do the layoffs, not by choice.    It's not easier on any side, except maybe for the shareholders....


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> keep the faith brotha.





deadheadskier said:


> +1





Warp Daddy said:


> Sure hope it works out for you  !
> Warp





Paul said:


> Good luck Dub



Thanks guys. I think I'll be okay... and overall, I think this company will do fine, but it's going to take some careful management to get through these tough times...

On another note, "Dub" has been my nickname from my family for years... My given name is Wayne, as is my fathers... My grandmother didn't want to call me Junior, so she came up with Little Wayne when I was about 1. I was Little Wayne and my dad was Big Wayne. Over time, people came to call me LW, which through lazyness got shortened to LDub when being spoken, and eventually the L got dropped and I was "Dub" or "Dubba" (pretty much only my mother). To this day no one in my family refers to me as Wayne.

Useless trivia that I felt like sharing.

Thanks again for the positive thoughts. I'll post tonight and let you guys know the outcome.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

hang in there!


----------



## Paul (Oct 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> On another note, "Dub" has been my nickname from my family for years... My given name is Wayne, as is my fathers... My grandmother didn't want to call me Junior, so she came up with Little Wayne when I was about 1. I was Little Wayne and my dad was Big Wayne. Over time, people came to call me LW, which through lazyness got shortened to LDub when being spoken, and eventually the L got dropped and I was "Dub" or "Dubba" (pretty much only my mother). To this day no one in my family refers to me as Wayne.
> 
> .
> 
> -w




Well, yeah, I knew that. ;-)

And on the lay-off thing... You always know when its the Christmas Season at AT&T when you get those wonderfull emails about certain people "retiring" and "deciding to pursue different career challenges" 4 Senior VP's let-go on Friday...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it looks like the dust has settled.

There's a management meeting going on now, but I think everyone who is going has gone... and I'm still here.

Today is going to give me an ulcer.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> The bad news: I was wrong on the timetable, layoffs are happening today.
> The really bad news: It is around 20 people.
> The good news: The fact that my boss told me about it because he'll need my help collecting PCs and disabling accounts probably means I'm safe.
> 
> ...



Wow with all the layoffs..does that make you higher up in the company?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'll be okay... and overall, I think this company will do fine, but it's going to take some careful management to get through these tough times...
> 
> On another note, "Dub" has been my nickname from my family for years... My given name is Wayne, as is my fathers... My grandmother didn't want to call me Junior, so she came up with Little Wayne when I was about 1. I was Little Wayne and my dad was Big Wayne. Over time, people came to call me LW, which through lazyness got shortened to LDub when being spoken, and eventually the L got dropped and I was "Dub" or "Dubba" (pretty much only my mother). To this day no one in my family refers to me as Wayne.
> 
> ...



I thought maybe you really like the Grand Cherokee produced from 1999-2004...known as the WJ platform. Then again, I'm a dork like that. 

Glad things held off for ya. Companies have to help out those who leave, but just as important, those who are still with the organization.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow with all the layoffs..does that make you higher up in the company?



Nah, there's only 2 people in my department, me and my boss (and he's still here too), so there isn't a ton of upward mobility based on attrition.

And "all these layoffs" seem to keep being exaggerated.

The first time my boss told me 5, it ended up being 3. This time he told me 20, it ended up being 9. So it's really only been 12 people total... it just seems a lot worse when it's impending doom.

This round sucked though, as one of my good friends was part of the 9.

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 27, 2008)

air0rmc said:


> Treckchick that is a good line.....I use to be a dairy farmer and have used it many times....! Unfortunately we just cx are plans to go snowmobiling in "meechigan" ,I always wanted to ride the UP.


This is when you should plan a trip to da you pee!
Seriously, lots of cancelled trips and unstable economy means cheap rates and fun untracked trails!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Nah, there's only 2 people in my department, me and my boss (and he's still here too), so there isn't a ton of upward mobility based on attrition.
> 
> And "all these layoffs" seem to keep being exaggerated.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your friend, but glad you made it through!  I was stressing hard last week so I think I can relate.


----------



## hardline (Oct 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> a trip to da you pee!



what? i think your spending to much time on da throne.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

hardline said:


> what? i think your spending to much time on da throne.



The UP, Upper Peninsula in Michigan.  They talk funny up in them parts from what I understand...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

My company told another 300 today that they are done come January 6th.  They will have the opportunity to apply for existing open positions (bs).  About 50 of them were in my office area, but not in my division.  

Apparently my division / work group is next up for the blood-letting.  Two more weeks and it should be all over with though. 

I'm really torn over this.  I want to purchase a season pass at Blue this year, but don't think I should be spending a chuck of change if there's a possibility I'm out.  I've also started to get emails and phone calls from someone other than my boss (on stuff I'd normally get from him) and I'm not sure how to interpret that.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had such concerns in the past. I not only purchased a season pass at Killington, but also, rented a room in a ski house. I was concerned as to what would happen if I lost my job. In the long run, the answer was simple, I have more time for skiing!

I know that seems simplistic and stupid, I mean you may be out of work and will need to look for a job. But seriously, think about it, you loose your job, season pass is paid for. You will not be constantly looking for work, so once you get your resumes out there, get out, ski and forget about it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks andy, that doesn't make me feel any better, but does offer some perspective


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> thanks andy, that doesn't make me feel any better, but does offer some perspective



That's all I was trying to do, bottom line, you can't change what's going to happen, but you can do you best to just roll with it and get the most out of like that you can. Wish you all the best and hope you don't loose your job.


----------



## Terry (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats my plan. If I lose my job, I will ski all winter. The passes are all bought and paid for, the house is paid for, and I figure if I am out skiing, I won't have to keep the house as warm. Therefore, I will be saving money. The only problem will be beer and gas money.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> That's all I was trying to do, bottom line, you can't change what's going to happen, but you can do you best to just roll with it and get the most out of like that you can. Wish you all the best and hope you don't loose your job.


thanks again andy

but then there's another problem....I don't own a car

does anyone know the bus schedule from Summit to Palmerton?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2008)

The Big Boss addressed the possibility of layoffs this Monday morning.  He basically said that he and the owner are aware that these are extraordinary financial circumstances and many of our customers are bleeding hard, which affects us.  But....he said those who choose to be negative, spread rumors about lay offs etc, need to knock it off right away.  Those who are negative would be the ones considered for possible lay offs.  

One thing about working for a small business is that my company cares tremendously about it's employees.  But, we have to care equally as hard back for the company. Give and Take

I feel reasonably safe in my position now, but the economy cannot get considerably worse.  Asses in seats at restaurants can't go down or else I possibly will go down with them. Just have to continue doing the best I can.  It's all anyone can do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> thanks again andy
> 
> but then there's another problem....I don't own a car
> 
> does anyone know the bus schedule from Summit to Palmerton?



You gonna be a Blue mountain skibum..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 5, 2008)

Best of luck to all you guys in these challenging  times . 

Stay positive and focused and worry  only about the things/situations You CAN control


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This is when you should plan a trip to da you pee!
> Seriously, lots of cancelled trips and unstable economy means cheap rates and fun untracked trails!





hardline said:


> what? i think your spending to much time on da throne.





bvibert said:


> The UP, Upper Peninsula in Michigan.  They talk funny up in them parts from what I understand...


Ya shur, you betcha!

On a serious note, my heart goes out to those of you who face the possibility of lay offs, and for those of you whose friends are laid off.  Things have to turn around eventually, right.?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You gonna be a Blue mountain skibum..lol


not that I wound't mind, but I seriously hope not


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

Wife got laid-off this past Thursday. 


Looks like my old Atomics will have to hold-up for another season...:-D


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wife got laid-off this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> Looks like my old Atomics will have to hold-up for another season...:-D



Damn, sorry to hear that. Good thing you work for a good stable company like ATT . . .err, what was I saying?


----------



## bigbog (Nov 6, 2008)

*...*

Ya, looking to get back to FT work as well...
..but _IF_ we get sufficient amount of the natural stuff this Winter, I'll try to give a blow-by-blow account in my off-resort trip reports.....
.using BCA's Trekkers...:roll::smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wife got laid-off this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> Looks like my old Atomics will have to hold-up for another season...:-D



Sorry to hear about your wife's situation ---- sure hope things work out for her 

Hey as far as Atomics  -- hell man they're great   i flippin LUV mine !!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wife got laid-off this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> Looks like my old Atomics will have to hold-up for another season...:-D



sorry to hear that

what company/industry did she work for/in


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wife got laid-off this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> Looks like my old Atomics will have to hold-up for another season...:-D


that sucks Paul.  I hope it works out for you


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that. Good thing you work for a good stable company like ATT . . .err, what was I saying?


Ya, stable as San Andreas. 



Warp Daddy said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife's situation ---- sure hope things work out for her
> 
> Hey as far as Atomics  -- hell man they're great   i flippin LUV mine !!!


I like mine for carving on groomers, not too good for much else tho'



deadheadskier said:


> sorry to hear that
> 
> what company/industry did she work for/in


She's an EE, shouldn't be too hard to find something better, her last company actually sucked hairy balls.



RootDKJ said:


> that sucks Paul.  I hope it works out for you



And thanks all for the well-wishes. Not too concerned at the moment, she already got one offer (turned down, it was pretty crappy) so that's a good sign. I like to think of lay-offs as opportunities. Everytime I got shitcanned, I ended-up with a better job.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> I like to think of lay-offs as opportunities. Everytime I got shitcanned, I ended-up with a better job.



That's the way I always looked at it too, though a little less so being the sole income with two young kids.

In the past I've actually wished I was going to get laid off when I heard the rumors going around..

ETA: I was gonna say I would keep my ears open for any EE positions here, but I wouldn't do that to you.


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wife got laid-off this past Thursday.





Paul said:


> She's an EE, shouldn't be too hard to find something better, her last company actually sucked hairy balls.
> 
> And thanks all for the well-wishes. Not too concerned at the moment, she already got one offer (turned down, it was pretty crappy) so that's a good sign. I like to think of lay-offs as opportunities. Everytime I got shitcanned, I ended-up with a better job.


Sorry to hear the news, but you're right, on to better opportunities. It was a blessing in disguise the last time I was laid off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

EE = ???  electrical engineer?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> EE = ???  electrical engineer?



Last time I checked.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

guess it also good be environmental engineer as well?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> guess it also good be environmental engineer as well?



Could be, but I've never heard that.  I'm pretty sure that Paul's wife is the EE that plays with electrons and stuff, not bunny rabbits and waste water (or whatever environmental engineers do).


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Could be, but I've never heard that.  I'm pretty sure that Paul's wife is the EE that plays with electrons and stuff, not bunny rabbits and waste water (or whatever environmental engineers do).



I haven't a clue either what they do, well actually I do with Sean, he swings a hammer :lol:  Has a phD from Carnegie Mellon and lately been swinging a hammer...how's that for over qualified?  :lol:

Actually for many years he was the project manager for the Hudson River watershed clean up from all the PCBs GE inadvertently dumped in there.  Back then when it got down to the specifics of what he did, I always found myself asking so wtf you do again?  :???:


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Could be, but I've never heard that.  I'm pretty sure that Paul's wife is the EE that plays with electrons and stuff, not bunny rabbits and waste water (or whatever environmental engineers do).


It's all relative.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Could be, but I've never heard that.  I'm pretty sure that Paul's wife is the EE that plays with electrons and stuff, not bunny rabbits and waste water (or whatever environmental engineers do).





severine said:


> It's all relative.



My brother,  and EE of the Environmental kind, tells me that what he does is pretty much just fly around the country, drink lots of coffee and take samples of dirt and water.  Then he tells his company how much $$ it's going to cost them to clean up/get approval for the project.

He stills tells me that his "proudest" moment as an Environmental Engineer was when he was overseeing a sample acquisition project as he called it, where he created a 5 mile traffic jam on the Mass Pike!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 7, 2008)

I got laid off a few months back pepsico cut 3,600 jobs , they own frito-lay it was hard at first to find a job as good paying , all the other people that got laid off were shooting for the same position so now i had 10times the competition.  I eventually got 2 good offers for training management one for home depot which i turned down the other for publix which is like the stop n shop of the south only 10times better, really an unreal company with unreal benefits which is still thriving opening 50stores this year even in these tough times.  My father has been a plant manager for the same cable company for 31yrs, charter communications, some of your in Ct,mass, and Vt have them.. Well hes about to get laid off as well, nobody is safe is seems, keep your options open.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

If anyone here ever finds themselves looking for employment, I'd be glad to look over a resume or help with one. I work in HR and I've seen plenty o' resumes over the last 9+ years. Feel free to PM me if you ever need help. I can also pass along potential interview questions.  :grin:


----------



## severine (Nov 7, 2008)

You could probably tell me what was so terrible with my resume that after sending 40 of them out this spring, I only got one interview. :???:

Then again, it could be that I was a SAHM and hadn't been in the so-called working world for 18 months at the time.


----------



## Marc (Nov 7, 2008)

Glenn said:


> If anyone here ever finds themselves looking for employment, I'd be glad to look over a resume or help with one. I work in HR and I've seen plenty o' resumes over the last 9+ years. Feel free to PM me if you ever need help. I can also pass along potential interview questions.  :grin:



My resume only has two lines, 36 pt font-

Name: Marc Moseley
Qualifications: Kicks Much Ass



It's worked so far.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> My resume only has two lines, 36 pt font-
> 
> Name: Marc Moseley
> Qualifications: Kicks Much Ass
> ...



Mine is similar, but 48 pt font:

Name: Brian Vibert
Qualifications: Can kick Marc's ass


----------



## Paul (Nov 7, 2008)

Funny... mine is 64 pt. 

*PAUL


ASS*




No wonder why I still work at AT&T....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You could probably tell me what was so terrible with my resume that after sending 40 of them out this spring, I only got one interview. :???:
> 
> Then again, it could be that I was a SAHM and hadn't been in the so-called working world for 18 months at the time.



Just let me know and I'll help you out.


----------



## Angus (Nov 7, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> the other for publix which is like the stop n shop of the south only 10times better, really an unreal company with unreal benefits which is still thriving opening 50stores this year even in these tough times.



Publix is one of the really great private, partially employee owned companies in the country.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 7, 2008)

Angus said:


> Publix is one of the really great private, partially employee owned companies in the country.



 Ya i think its the largest privately employee owned company in the world if i read that correctly, they have been good for me so far, for every 209.00 you earn you get 1 whole stock which is  about 20bucks a share, it split 5 to 1 last year and always has a quarterly dividend.  Every 3months u get 1 whole weeeks paycheck as a bonus, and for christmas bonus u get 1months pay if your in management its really unreal.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 7, 2008)

severine said:


> You could probably tell me what was so terrible with my resume that after sending 40 of them out this spring, I only got one interview. :???:
> 
> Then again, it could be that I was a SAHM and hadn't been in the so-called working world for 18 months at the time.



 Sev u know what i noticed the biggest problem i had with getting interviews was, say u applied to work at home depot in Torrington, u apply thru careerbuilder or monster or whatever, your app ends up in Atlanta at their headquarters on some disgruntled HR persons desk whos making 8bucks an hour and really doesnt give a shit about you, ive learned to go right to the decision makers at the actual place u wanna work, sending out resumes and applying online ends up who knows where, too many channels to go thru for your app to end back up where u want it to be, dont use the middle man go straight to the source.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> She's an EE, shouldn't be too hard to find something better, her last company actually sucked hairy balls.



Yeah, one good thing about engineering is that engineers actually produce stuff (unlike financial services or, say, historians.) Always in demand. Plus this country doesn't produce enough of them, though the ones we do produce are top notch.

Well, real engineers. You know, not environmental or crap like that.:razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, one good thing about engineering is that engineers actually produce stuff (unlike financial services or, say, historians.) Always in demand. Plus this country doesn't produce enough of them, though the ones we do produce are top notch.
> 
> Well, real engineers. You know, not environmental or crap like that.:razz:


I hope your right...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, one good thing about engineering is that engineers actually produce stuff (unlike financial services or, say, historians.) Always in demand. Plus this country doesn't produce enough of them, though the ones we do produce are top notch.
> 
> Well, real engineers. You know, not environmental or crap like that.:razz:



smiley noted, 

but as someone who's brother has a phD in environmental engineering who was key to getting the remediation of the Hudson River watershed going and is quite proud of him for it......your joke in the last statement doesn't sit well with me.  Maybe I'm being uptight, but having witnessed what he had to do to get his doctorate from Carnegie Mellon and some of the things he's accomplished professionally since, I hold environmental engineers in as equally high regard as all other disciplines of the field. Kinda like a heart surgeon ragging on a brain surgeon


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> smiley noted,
> 
> but as someone who's brother has a phD in environmental engineering who was key to getting the remediation of the Hudson River watershed going and is quite proud of him for it......your joke in the last statement doesn't sit well with me.  Maybe I'm being uptight, but having witnessed what he had to do to get his doctorate from Carnegie Mellon and some of the things he's accomplished professionally since, I hold environmental engineers in as equally high regard as all other disciplines of the field. Kinda like a heart surgeon ragging on a brain surgeon



In any profession, there are a wide range of abilities. PhDs are serious business in just about any profession.

But going to school at Clarkson, I knew a decent number of all types of engineering majors. To some degree, you could pick out what major someone was without any prior knowldege. And, by and large, environmental majors were different from the other engineering majors. Most engineers are drawn to engineering with some consideration of the math and science that is inherent in engineering. Environmental engineers tended to be less inclined in this regard, and more touchy-feely. And they were the black sheep of the engineers.

But at least they weren't business majors.:razz:

Back to being serious. More than anything, the sentiment I expressed is the result of fairly good-natured competition between the different majors. Mech E.s and Aeros generally picked on the Civ E.s because, c'mon, their stuff doesn't even move. EEs were just weird. And environmental engineers just didn't really fit the general mold of engineers. Train of conciousness kicking in here, the difference that I mentioned above, and why they aren't real engineers is, well, because they aren't (in general.) Engineers are nerds. That's just the way it is. The environmental engineers just aren't nerdy enough to qualify as engineers. They didn't really fit in.

If you're up to it, and the meet-up ever happens, I dare you to witness a conversation between Marc and I. Some engineers are nerdier than others, but judging from some of his posts (such as how 4-bar linkages aren't,) we could probably get into a discussion of minutiae like you've never witnessed before. On the other hand, the vast majority of environmental engineers are actually normal human beings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess I don't think of people / professions in vast majorities like yourself. It's pigeon holing. 

 I'm sure my brother would see your and Marc's nerdyness and raise you two geeks. :lol:  He'd fit right in with your conversations. You don't get a phD from a top ten engineering school in the world without being a major nerd.  The environmental engineering program he went through wasn't designed to help graduates become the world's best tree huggers, pretty broad based program that I know required him to teach civil, mechanical, biological and chemical engineering courses to undergrads amongst other disciplines.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> But at least they weren't business majors.:razz:
> 
> .



Hey I was a business major.. I would think the environmental engineers are nerdy hippies..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, one good thing about engineering is that engineers actually produce stuff (unlike financial services or, say, historians.) Always in demand. Plus this country doesn't produce enough of them, though the ones we do produce are top notch.
> 
> Well, real engineers. You know, not environmental or crap like that.:razz:



Someone here has an INFLATED opinion 

 While i  understand the tongue in cheek nature of some of your sentiment  --  as a Clarkson grad it 's disappointing to learn that you apparantly  have yet to learn that this nation NEEDS people with a multiplicity of talents in order to thrive

Engineers while valued are but one small segment that can address the current issues at hand in this country 

BTW I have several Clarkson grads in my family, most with PHD's  and my brother is both a CE and Environmental engineer Clarkson BS with a PHD and several nation award winning projects and a major political force in the State of Indiana. 

Moreover i have worked alongside of several CLARKSON faculty and staff from multiple disciplines who would be unamused by the narrowness of your analysis


----------



## severine (Nov 8, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Sev u know what i noticed the biggest problem i had with getting interviews was, say u applied to work at home depot in Torrington, u apply thru careerbuilder or monster or whatever, your app ends up in Atlanta at their headquarters on some disgruntled HR persons desk whos making 8bucks an hour and really doesnt give a shit about you, ive learned to go right to the decision makers at the actual place u wanna work, sending out resumes and applying online ends up who knows where, too many channels to go thru for your app to end back up where u want it to be, dont use the middle man go straight to the source.


That's probably a contributor in the situation I experienced. I was searching through careerbuilder and most of my resumes were submitted through them or the companies' websites. The test invitation I was given (municipal job) was from a resume I mailed in... well that and I was a municipal secretary for 8.5 years, so that certainly helped my case. By the time it came, though, we had already decided to stay where we were (job would have required relocation) and I was re-admitted to school. Good to know for next time around.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Someone here has an INFLATED opinion
> 
> While i  understand the tongue in cheek nature of some of your sentiment  --  as a Clarkson grad it 's disappointing to learn that you apparantly  have yet to learn that this nation NEEDS people with a multiplicity of talents in order to thrive
> 
> Engineers while valued are but one small segment that can address the current issues at hand in this country



Um...I work at a corporation with 235,000 employees, in a division with 35,000 employees. I understand very well that there are roles to be filled by many types of people in many professions. All I was really saying is that, due to their role in developing new products, and the long lead times associated with that process, the demand for engineers is, I would presume, more consistent than other professions. Companies that have good balance sheets realize that while people may not be buying stuff now, when the economy picks up there needs to be the new latest and greatest thing available. Compare that to, for example, a machinist, where if there's no one buying products with a 3 week lead time, and there won't be for a few months, then he's out of a job. Conversely, engineers don't get quite the same pick-up from boom periods. On top of that, the supply for engineers is low.

I feel like I've used an inside joke that just isn't coming across. Yes, I've made generalizations. But stereotypes generally have some basis in truth. However, I would never actually apply that generalization to somebody. Statistics are valid for populations, not individuals. I've met far too many people from a wide range of backgrounds and professions to apply stereotypes, including a fairly large number of mechanical engineers that are flat-out idiots.

Stereotypes are best suited to making jokes. Just as long as people realize that that's all you're doing.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

severine said:


> By the time it came, though, we had already decided to stay where we were (job would have required relocation) and *I was re-admitted to school.* Good to know for next time around.



That part will have a much bigger impact next time around than who you send the resume to.


----------



## ski220 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was laid off (down sized was the euphemism at that time) for 9 months Feb. 1994.  Coincided w/ planned trip to Jackson Hole.  Came back (flights were allready booked) signed the papers, jumped in my car and went on a 4 week tour of the rockies.  The rest of the year sucked though.  And took several years to recover financially.  

Why was I laid off?  Because of gross mismanagement at the top.  They "retired" w/ bonuses and life long pension packages.  

The last CEO of the company I work for now retired and part of his seperation package included life long heath benefits for his CHILDREN who never even worked for the company.  Yet retierees with 30+ years of service have to pay for theirs!  

And they wonder why


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 11, 2008)

playoutside said:


> These are tough times indeed and anything can happen. I have been through the layoff cycle too many times when I was a director and had to let people go during tough economic phases. It's a lousy experience all around. When a layoff was done, those left behind who still have jobs would typically have a rough time. Some things to keep in mind while you still have a job:
> 
> deal with the things you can control (guessing who and when the next layoff happens will not help you and is not in your control)
> stay away from the rumor mill, it'll make you nuts
> ...




Yeah, been there done that way too many times for my comfort. After most layoffs that I've had, have had some both good and bad come of it. Most of the bad has been too much time in between jobs, but that hasn't always been a bad thing either. I pretty much try to use that time to my advantage, if possible. Let's see I've used the time off to both relax and also to increase my opportunity for a better job. So while still looking for other employment, I have finished my degree or taken advanced classes. On the flip side while doing the things your "supposed to do" to receive unemployment benefits I used it to take a trip to Arizona to see a friend, gone camping/kayaking with another, stuff like that. Seems that with each lay off the next job I'd get was for more money, that's always good.

Yeah, it definately sucks getting laid off, but you have to get creative with your time off and try to use it to your advantage. Believe me it's not fun, but if you have support from friends and family(emotional), it can be a big help. At the end of this last lay-off, things got pretty tough for me, mostly emotionally. One can only take so much from getting so close to getting a job or not.

My last layoff was about 2 1/2 years ago and was out of work for about 8 mos. At the beginning you think okay some time off would be nice, but it doesn't take long for that to get old. It was then that I decided that it was time to get out of the manufacturing sector, now I work for the State. Low pay, but great benefits, luckily we can afford that with no kids in the house and hubby makes more than me. Working for the State, at least where I am, is more secure than working in manufacturing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

My company gave notice to another 128 employees today.  Some of them will have the option to "re-apply" for their own jobs.  Sounds like a crock to me.  

Anyway, I'm still kicking and laying low and staying productive.  A company wide email went out that all the re-org changes would be done this week but I suspect it won't be done until next week right before Thanksgiving.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> My company gave notice to another 128 employees today.  Some of them will have the option to "re-apply" for their own jobs.  Sounds like a crock to me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still kicking and laying low and staying productive.  A company wide email went out that all the re-org changes would be done this week but I suspect it won't be done until next week right before Thanksgiving.



Man are they going about it all wrong. If you are going to have layoffs you gotta do it all at once. Start dicking around with a few here and a few here and pretty soon the smart folks (the ones you want to keep) are gonna start leaving on their own.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Man are they going about it all wrong. If you are going to have layoffs you gotta do it all at once. Start dicking around with a few here and a few here and pretty soon the smart folks (the ones you want to keep) are gonna start leaving on their own.


tell me about it.  panic is spreading everywhere


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 18, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Man are they going about it all wrong. If you are going to have layoffs you gotta do it all at once. Start dicking around with a few here and a few here and pretty soon the smart folks (the ones you want to keep) are gonna start leaving on their own.



Exactly RIGHT !!!

Anyone with OPTIONS  starts exercising them  and votes with their feet and often what's left -- well you get the picture


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like I made the final cut everyone.  I'll get final confirmation at 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Looks like I made the final cut everyone.  I'll get final confirmation at 3pm tomorrow.



Awesome..being conscientious when it comes to your job should make you an asset to the company..yes I'm Captain Obvious again..lol..if I were you I'd celebrate with some KFC and Champagne..


----------



## Paul (Nov 19, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Man are they going about it all wrong. If you are going to have layoffs you gotta do it all at once. Start dicking around with a few here and a few here and pretty soon the smart folks (the ones you want to keep) are gonna start leaving on their own.



aka attrition. Also gets a company the desired effect. Most would actually loose employees to attrition rather than an actual layoff. Looks better on the books.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2008)

Paul said:


> aka attrition. Also gets a company the desired effect. Most would actually loose employees to attrition rather than an actual layoff. Looks better on the books.



AT&T management 101?  Reach out and $%^k someone?  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Awesome..being conscientious when it comes to your job should make you an asset to the company..yes I'm Captain Obvious again..lol..if I were you I'd celebrate with some KFC and Champagne..


I did more than that last night!  Still a little fuzzy.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Looks like I made the final cut everyone.  I'll get final confirmation at 3pm tomorrow.



great !


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

On the not so great side, one of my employees didn't make it.  I didn't find out until 7pm last night.  I think the department admin might of bought it also.  My guys talk like a pack of school girls.  I already know that everybody on my team found out.  I won't have anything to say until after 3 today.  Very challenging.

One of my co-managers got demoted back down to an engineer and 3 of his team got cut.

While today will be a sad day, I am very glad I won't have to sleep on GSS's couch.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep Root after this you need to treat yourself to a  long day of skiing to rekindle the spirit  !!

Keep the  faith  bro 

Warp


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yep Root after this you need to treat yourself to a  long day of skiing to rekindle the spirit  !!
> 
> Keep the  faith  bro
> 
> Warp



Maybe a Orion rib TR and a beer or 2 also :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> While today will be a sad day, I am very glad I won't have to sleep on GSS's couch.



It would be hard to sleep with him stoping all over you while trying to do steezey tricks of said couch.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> While today will be a sad day, I am very glad I won't have to sleep on GSS's couch.



I was looking forward to having a roommate..you could have set up the Orion on my Balconey..lol..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Glenn said:


> It would be hard to sleep with him stoping all over you while trying to do steezey tricks of said couch.



ahahahahaha..very true..:lol:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ahahahahaha..very true..:lol:



He'd probably have a more restful night if he tried sleeping on the crapper. :lol:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> thanks



 Root i hope your keeping your options open in the meantime, dont put all your eggs in one basket just yet


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 20, 2008)

Update #2 - I heard another 550 got let go today, but I can't confirm that #.  

My job with the company changed and I have a new boss.  The final structure isn't set in stone yet.  My new boss is based out of Delaware.  I'll probably work around 50% from home and I think I get to keep the company car.  

After our meeting today, I went out to be bar and bought my old boss two rounds as a thank you.

I'm so spent after all of the emotions today.  I can't wait to ski


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Update #2 - I heard another 550 got let go today, but I can't confirm that #.
> 
> My job with the company changed and I have a new boss.  The final structure isn't set in stone yet.  My new boss is based out of Delaware.  I'll probably work around 50% from home and I think I get to keep the company car.
> 
> ...



Wow you need to decompress on the ski slopes..


----------



## Glenn (Nov 20, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Update #2 - I heard another 550 got let go today, but I can't confirm that #.
> 
> My job with the company changed and I have a new boss.  The final structure isn't set in stone yet.  My new boss is based out of Delaware.  I'll probably work around 50% from home and I think I get to keep the company car.
> 
> ...



Hang in their Root. Transitions can always be tough. But you'll adapt. Here's hoping for the best for ya bud.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Hang tuff Root


----------



## jack97 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn.... missed this thread. 

I'm out of job  
Company is keeping a skeleton crew due to a lack of financing, so basically I was laid off. I have no worries yet, got an interview Monday and two other leads. In my field, change is part of the job and good for my career. BTW, I'm an engineer and not one of them touchy and feely environmental types


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2008)

Hearing rumors that my company may be for sale, in pieces or as a whole.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2009)

The reaper's back...

Today is another layoff day...

<gulp>

-w


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 26, 2009)

WJenness said:


> The reaper's back...
> 
> Today is another layoff day...
> 
> ...



Keep your chin up !! Focus on WHAT   YOU CAN CONTROL and stay positive .

YOU  obviously have skills and a positive attitude  ------ you've weathered the  storm that occurred earlier .
Good luck !!!!!!!!

Warp


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Keep your chin up !! Focus on WHAT   YOU CAN CONTROL and stay positive .
> 
> YOU  obviously have skills and a positive attitude  ------ you've weathered the  storm that occurred earlier .
> Good luck !!!!!!!!
> ...


+1 and if that doesn't work, find a Trader Joes that stocks the $3 wine and buy a case.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 26, 2009)

Good luck WJ!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the positive vibes... unfortunately as of about 10:00AM... I'm unemployed.

If you know anyone looking for an IT guy somewhere between Boston, MA and Manchester, NH... feel free to point them in my direction.

I'll probably go hit Wa for the day tomorrow, because why not... after that, we'll see.

Worst part for me was that I just took care of the whole network for a month while my boss was on vacation... No problems and nothing I couldn't handle... they kept him and got rid of me... If it were my company, I would have gotten rid of the guy that makes 3x more... but I guess they know better.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2009)

That's a bummer man

positive job search vibes for you


----------



## hammer (Jan 26, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes... unfortunately as of about 10:00AM... I'm unemployed.
> 
> If you know anyone looking for an IT guy somewhere between Boston, MA and Manchester, NH... feel free to point them in my direction.
> 
> ...


Ouch, sorry to hear this...


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  Let's hope your next chapter is bigger and better than the last one.
When I was let go, it was the kick in the butt I needed.  Unfortunately, this comes at a real bad time.  You should check out Sanders/BAE in Nashua if you don't mind DOD work.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2009)

Good luck and very sorry.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2009)

That sucks. I feel for you.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 26, 2009)

Wishing your job search develops into a bidding-war between several companies for your skilz!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes... unfortunately as of about 10:00AM... I'm unemployed.
> 
> If you know anyone looking for an IT guy somewhere between Boston, MA and Manchester, NH... feel free to point them in my direction.
> 
> ...



Major bummer. Sorry to hear that. 

I can help with your resume when you get into that mode. :beer:


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the layoff. The good news is that this is an opportunity for an even better position. It sounds like you were pretty unhappy where you were; now you have a good reason to find a better job. Best wishes on your search!


----------



## Paul (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry Dub... 

When one door closes another one yadda yadda yadda.....

Good luck, IT sucks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2009)

Paul said:


> Good luck, IT sucks.



I was just going to post a thread about where the hell has Paul been as this place has been seriously deprived of cynicism lately

...low and behold, there you are

:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jan 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I was just going to post a thread about where the hell has Paul been as this place has been seriously deprived of cynicism lately
> 
> ...low and behold, there you are
> 
> :lol:



Marc's been slackin' huh?

Guess I'll have to find someone else to mentor...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2009)

Paul said:


> Sorry Dub...
> 
> When one door closes another one yadda yadda yadda.....
> 
> Good luck, IT sucks.



Paul's no Warp Daddy.



Paul said:


> Marc's been slackin' huh?
> 
> Guess I'll have to find someone else to mentor...



He did start the thong thread.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes... unfortunately as of about 10:00AM... I'm unemployed.
> 
> If you know anyone looking for an IT guy somewhere between Boston, MA and Manchester, NH... feel free to point them in my direction.
> 
> ...



W Jennn - really sad to hear about the RIF -- you are a bright young person and with your knowledge , skills and attitude will land on your feet . TURN the PAGE and put this in YOUR REARVIEW mirror . You may have been done a huge favor and perhaps will leverage a MUCH better environment

Sometimes survivors of a RIF have it worse -- you at least are now free to get on with YOUR life and may actually come out ahead !!!!!!!!!!

Hang tuff and STAY POSITIVE -- YOU are WAY more than WHat you do .

Warp


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 29, 2009)

I sat next to a guy about my age..29..on the bus yesterday who worked for Lehman Brothers..when it was bought out by another company in the fall..only 5 out of the 40 people in his division kept their job and luckily it was him.  I said,"You must have really busted ass"..and he said he didn't take one personal day in a year and a half...wow..

++++Vibes+++++ W

the good thing is that you're young..for older guys it's so much tougher to find a job..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 29, 2009)

Paul said:


> Good luck, IT sucks.



My wife is in IT and she agrees with your asessment.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 30, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> My wife is in IT and she agrees with your asessment.



I graduated from college with alot of people in the MIS..Management Information Systems program and most of them got starting job offers of over $40,000 a year straight out of college..and that was over 7 years ago..is there less demand for IT in 2009 than 2001?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I graduated from college with alot of people in the MIS..Management Information Systems program and most of them got starting job offers of over $40,000 a year straight out of college..and that was over 7 years ago..is there less demand for IT in 2009 than 2001?



IT has a couple of problems....

It's really easy to get yourself obsolete.  I've seen a number of people who became experts in an environment and were so busy doing care & feeding of it at their job that they didn't cross train on the newer stuff.  


IT doesn't generate any profit.  It's viewed as "overhead".  When times are tough, companies do whatever they can to trim "overhead".  

All companies have lean times.  The worst thing is to be an expert on old generation technology and then get shot when your company slows down.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 30, 2009)

Terry said:


> Thats my plan. If I lose my job, I will ski all winter. The passes are all bought and paid for, the house is paid for, and I figure if I am out skiing, I won't have to keep the house as warm. Therefore, I will be saving money. The only problem will be beer and gas money.




I'll buy you a couple 30 packs.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> This can happen in any field you work. Technology is advancing so quickly there is no way one can keep up with everything. I am trainable ..



When there is an oversupply of IT workers, nobody is going to hire someone who needs to be trained.  That is the market condition today.

Moral of the story:  Don't let yourself become obsolete.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 30, 2009)

Bob R said:


> I'll buy you a couple 30 packs.



Send a few my way, too.


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Geoff said:


> When there is an oversupply of IT workers, nobody is going to hire someone who needs to be trained.  That is the market condition today.
> 
> Moral of the story:  Don't let yourself become obsolete.


Unfortunately, even in good times, people with specific experience will get hired ahead of people who need training.  In the long run, that's not a good strategy IMO, but that's how it is...

I remember coming out of the military and being told "don't worry about specific experience, employers want ex-military because they have the overall skills and strong work ethic".  Right...most employers I applied to cared a lot more about whether I had specific experience for their opening than in how "smart" or "trainable" I was.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 30, 2009)

All of what has been said regarding training and overhead rings both unfortunately true and very short sighted ! Myopic Boards of Director's and SR Mgt types are often so busy playing  short term CYA games  that they lose sight of the future .and often DUMB size their organization 

It strictly "what r ya doing for me now"--- gotcha's -- training is very OFTEN the first thing to go 

They use one of 3 strategies 

1. They WON"T hire WINNERS -- bcuz "hell they cost REAL $$"

2. They WON"T hire POTENTIAL  WINNERS and TRAIN them -" Bcuz  Hell that costs real $$"

SO when i was often brought in to help them address some real issues in this arena   i told them i ONLY knew  of ONE other strategy that WOULD work, if you are not willing to do either of the first two .

SO they'd ask : what is it 


Answer : Get down on your knees and PRAY


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 30, 2009)

WJ - I looked on my company's internal posting page, but there's only 10 positions open in all of Mass. and NH.  7 in sales or sales support, 3 technicial (2 below entry level and one Sr. level)

Sorry


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 30, 2009)

My wife wasn't talking about difficulty finding an IT job, she was talking about the job sucking.  She said it's high burnout because everybody expects miracles and the IT department gets the blame for every stupid thing that the other departments do with their computers.  I heard the same thing from a first officer of mine who used to work in IT before he became a pilot.  He gladly took a large pay cut to fly planes.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday 

-w


----------



## billski (Feb 4, 2009)

wjenness said:


> don't have a ton of time to post right now, but i wanted to let everyone know, i got a job offer today, i start on monday
> 
> -w




yahoo!  You rock man!

Hey, what's with this un-shouting feature???


----------



## severine (Feb 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday
> 
> -w


Congratulations!!! :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday
> 
> -w


:beer:  Not much more I can say besides :beer:

Congrats!!!!  Post up some details when you can!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday
> 
> -w



Congrats..Dubya..enjoy your long weekend..


----------



## mondeo (Feb 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday
> 
> -w


I'm sorry for your loss of skiing opportunities.



But I guess congrats are in order. After all, now you'll be able to fund more skiing. :wink:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday
> 
> -w



Wow! Amazing turnaround time! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 5, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Don't have a ton of time to post right now, but I wanted to let everyone know, I got a job offer today, I start on Monday
> 
> -w



SO very HAPPY for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Go celebrate


----------



## Euler (Feb 5, 2009)

Good news WJ!  Way to go!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Great News!!


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 5, 2009)

Kudos on the Job!  
Now you don't have to consider becoming DrJeff's dental assistant.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Kudos on the Job!
> Now you don't have to consider becoming DrJeff's dental assistant.



I don't think that i'd want to subject ANY AZ member to that kind of torture!   :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Kudos on the Job!
> Now you don't have to consider becoming DrJeff's dental assistant.





drjeff said:


> I don't think that i'd want to subject ANY AZ member to that kind of torture!   :lol:



Yea, I hear they have to wear mini skirts and Hooters t-shirts. :razz:


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2009)

cool...  I wasn't worried..  As much as companies are laying off there's still demand for IT people..  And not as many companies sponsor h1bs anymore...  

So we IT guys have an edge this round...   Congrats on the quick turnaround..


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2009)

dmc said:


> cool...  And not as many companies sponsor h1bs anymore...
> 
> ..



I've done one of those before...along with a perm application. Lots of work and $$$.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I've done one of those before...along with a perm application. Lots of work and $$$.



Are you from another country?  Why would you need an h1b or did you sponsor someone..?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2009)

dmc said:


> Are you from another country?  Why would you need an h1b or did you sponsor someone..?




Sponsored someone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2009)

The axe fell at my company today. 50 folks out of 1000 or so. Only one person in my dept.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> The axe fell at my company today. 50 folks out of 1000 or so. Only one person in my dept.



is it you or someone else that is left in the dept ?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2009)

Somebody else. We bought out a competitor last summer and the guy who had my job with them got laid off. I feel bad for the guy, but it was a redundant position and spared any cuts from other people in the dept.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 9, 2009)

k, read it the wrong way.

damn... times are tuff. I landed a job but totally hate it, work is interesting but my bosses (yes plurality) are just full of themselves.


----------

